# Trying to tile my tub . Lol!



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

if you can tile without drinking then your a better person than me. Lol. This sucks!!! Hopefully it will look good when done. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Before pic









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

So, you're tiling right on plywood, no concrete backer? How about waterproofing membrane, anything? What specifically are you using as adhesive? 

Jaz


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Tiling on cement board.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Is that tile montagna belluno? I did my tub in a very similar style. Looks good so far. I spent my day tiling a shower. Really looking forward to the end!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I have tried just about every part of DIY, but when it comes to tile, I have no problem letting the pro's do it. I know having a very nice saw makes a world of difference, but experience seemed to be even more important. I've done a few floors in my day, but doing walls and getting fancy cuts and such, really is an art IMO. Your project looks really nice, what kind of grout will you end up using? I did use some of the epoxy stuff that cost's about the same as gold, it's worth every penny IMO. Easy to work with and the colors are really good too.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

ZX ..........

OK, couldn't tell what you did. Did you spread thinset mortar mixed from powder under the boards? You didn't say what adhesive you used. 

I know you're almost done, but your answer may help others too.

Jaz


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Now that you've tiled the face, where is your access in case of a plumbing problem? I hope you left something open from the bottom. I learned the hard way on that one but a basement access saved me. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Jaz said:


> ZX ..........
> 
> OK, couldn't tell what you did. Did you spread thinset mortar mixed from powder under the boards? You didn't say what adhesive you used.
> 
> ...


Yes I spread thinset mix from power under the boards. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

> Yes I spread thinset mix from power under the boards.


OK, good job!

Next time I recommend you apply a waterproofing membrane over the CBU in wet applications.

Jaz


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Jaz said:


> OK, good job!
> 
> Next time I recommend you apply a waterproofing membrane over the CBU in wet applications.
> 
> Jaz


Thanks I definitely will. I appreciate all the information I can get. Thanks again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

still have to do the back splash but came out pretty good! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Greenbush future said:


> I have tried just about every part of DIY, but when it comes to tile, I have no problem letting the pro's do it.


Ditto. I don't mind tackling a small floor, or even a wall, but I'll never attempt a tub or a shower. I've seen several guys try them, only to have them start leaking somewhere down the road. So, I'll stick with letting a reputable pro handle those. I do, however, admire the op for having the guts to tackle it himself.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Huffy said:


> Ditto. I don't mind tackling a small floor, or even a wall, but I'll never attempt a tub or a shower. I've seen several guys try them, only to have them start leaking somewhere down the road. So, I'll stick with letting a reputable pro handle those. I do, however, admire the op for having the guts to tackle it himself.


When I watched the pro do one of mine (bath tub)with the water proofing, and all that, I know if I would have had issues down the road if I DIY'ed it. Like you said flooring is one thing, but walls and showers are a bit tougher. This job looks very nice!


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

before and after






I still have to chalk the top and bottom of the back splash. Next is the shower,floor countertops and paint the walls. I'm going do the floor the same make and style tile but a shade lighter. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

